

The Man in Seat Sixty-One - robin_reala
http://seat61.com/

======
robin_reala
It occurred to me that people might not know about seat61.com. If you’re doing
any rail travel in Europe this site is completely invaluable; one of those in-
depth single subject sites that the web started off as.

